# Sorting Music On USB



## JMc (9 mo ago)

I've got a technical, but pretty esoteric question that I'm not really expecting an answer to, but I'm going to try...

I prefer listening to my own music on USB over the streaming services. My wife prefers it, too. We've got thousands of songs, but my wife only really wants to hear about 1/4 of them that are _her_ favorites when she's out driving alone.

When playing a song on the USB, the little star icon can be selected to make that song a "favorite". My solution was to have my wife mark all her favorite songs from the master list, so if she wants to only hear what she wants, she can eventually just select the "favorites" option from the USB menu on the expanded page and just listen to her stuff. This was all going swimmingly over a period of months, until the USB flash drive failed. It became bricked with no way to extract any data, so all that time and effort, down the drain. Replacing the songs on a new drive is easy. Here are my questions pertaining to the tougher part of selecting favorites.

1. Does anyone know where Tesla stores the data that differentiates between the master song list and favorite song selections? Is it stored somewhere in a hidden file on the USB drive, or somewhere else in the Tesla?

2. Adding favorites from the master song list is slow and tedious. You have to press the star icon on each song, individually. Is there any way to select the favorites that Tesla would interpret that way, either with a third party app that allows me to check them off on a list or some other way I'm not able to think of? Thanks in advance to anyone who might know!


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

The only way I know to do it is put the songs in separate folders. Separate folders and you and your wife’s playlist. You will have a lot of duplicate songs but I know no other way to do it.


----------



## JMc (9 mo ago)

Madmolecule said:


> The only way I know to do it is put the songs in separate folders. Separate folders and you and your wife’s playlist. You will have a lot of duplicate songs but I know no other way to do it.


Thanks, yes, that's what I'm doing for now. I'm trying to see whether the USB goes to the last used folder to resume playing after the car has been asleep with no power to the USB ports and it appears to be doing that, so for now, I guess that will have to do.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I do have problems when I try to use the left scroll wheel for the next song. It works sometimes, others times it changes to another input like radio. I have not had success in it remembering where it was in a playlist.


----------



## JMc (9 mo ago)

Madmolecule said:


> I do have problems when I try to use the left scroll wheel for the next song. It works sometimes, others times it changes to another input like radio. I have not had success in it remembering where it was in a playlist.


I actually have had success with this. I'm not sure how you are starting your music from USB, but if you let your car sleep, then the default music input will change to streaming or something else. To get around this, issue the voice command "USB", or alternately "play a song on USB". Doing that, your playlist should pick up right where it left off when you were last in the car.


----------

